# New Jersy-Homevisit Needed



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

We have an approved adopter who needs a homevisit. Anyone able to help us out? Please pm me if able.
Thank you!


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

Where in NJ?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Englewood, New Jersy


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

No east coasters out there??


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm trying....


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

GOT SOMEONE...CALL ME


----------

